
A bit about .forEach, .every, and .some - marknadal
http://www.alajmovic.com/2015/09/29/a-bit-about-foreach-every-and-some.html
======
TL_DR
All 3 are array methods taking a function to call with an element (and its
index and the array itself):

 _forEach_ element without exception(pun!)

for _every_ element until a false is returned. Alternatively, the method
itself returns true, or

until _some_ returns true. Alternatively, the method itself returns false.

